# wheel sets and couplers



## Power guy (Apr 24, 2017)

i have purchased quite a few rail cars on line. most have the old couplers. I would like to convert to knuckle couplers. where can i get new wheel sets with the new couplers?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Micro trains make the N scale Kadee products.

Check this out for couplers and trucks.

https://www.micro-trains.com/index.php?_route_=n-scale/magne-matic-couplers

Don


----------



## Power guy (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks Don.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Micro-Trains trucks, and couplers*



Power guy said:


> i have purchased quite a few rail cars on line. most have the old couplers. I would like to convert to knuckle couplers. where can i get new wheel sets with the new couplers?


 Power guy;

From the context of your question, I'm guessing that by "wheel sets", you may mean trucks. An actual wheel set is made up of two wheels on the same axle. A truck, is the larger assembly that holds two, (or sometimes three) wheel sets. Trucks swivel to allow the rail car to go around curves. 
Micro-Trains sells several types of trucks. The easy way to switch from the old Rapido couplers, to Micro-trains knuckle couplers, is to install Micro-trains trucks with their coupler already attached. 

have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Power guy (Apr 24, 2017)

I guess you can tell i am sorta new at this... Thanks for the terminology. Than will make it easier to ask for what i am looking for. Great advice ! that is what i was looking for.

:appl:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Don't sweat the terminology*



Power guy said:


> I guess you can tell i am sorta new at this... Thanks for the terminology. Than will make it easier to ask for what i am looking for. Great advice ! that is what i was looking for.
> 
> :appl:


 Power guy;

Your welcome. Here on the forum, we have members with lots of experience, and members with none. One of the main things we do here is to pass information from one member to another. That's why we're here. Something we try not to do is nitpick anybody's questions because the wording may not be technically perfect.:smilie_auslachen: :smilie_daumenneg:
Feel free to ask whatever questions you want. In your own words. We're a pretty friendly group here!

A bit more on Micro-Trains trucks. The company sells them in various types. They come in "roller bearing" (post 1960s), "Bettendorf" (steam era), and "Arch bar" ( Wild West era). This difference is just cosmetic. They all fit, and work, exactly the same. 
The trucks are also available with extended-length coupler mountings. These would be used on a few long cars where the trucks mount further back from the ends of the car.
The only bad experience I've had with M-T couplers is that sometimes the lid of the box that holds the coupler, (sometimes called the "draft gear") can come off, and spill coupler parts. This doesn't happen very often, but it's very frustrating, trying to put the tiny bits, (especially the microscopic springs!) back together again. This scenario can be prevented. I use a low wattage soldering iron to "spot weld" the lid to the box, in a few places. The plastic in the trucks, and couplers, is Delrin; an engineering plastic that no glue will hold. Also glue tends to get inside the box and mess up the coupler.
Once welded. the couplers stay assembled indefinitely. Most people might not bother doing this, but I've had enough come apart, that I feel it's worth doing.

Another thing I've started doing is replacing the plastic wheel sets that come in the trucks, with metal ones from Fox Valley Models. This adds a tiny bit of weight where it's most needed, at the very bottom of the car. The metal wheels also roll even more freely than the original plastic wheels. Both modifications are strictly optional. The trucks work well right out of the package. 

good luck, and have fun!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

P.S. Here's some more info about model railroading that you may find helpful.

View attachment Where do I start (revised version).pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## D&HDan (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Traction Man. Have you seen anything on the proper way to install windscreen wipers on an Alco PA? I have tried googling it but no help so far, even with using HO trains in search, I find I get instructions for a lot of autos. I am sure a pin vise will be needed, but there is not a lot of plastic to attach these to.


----------



## D&HDan (Nov 20, 2017)

Make that Traction Fan. Sorry.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Nope*



D&HDan said:


> Hi Traction Man. Have you seen anything on the proper way to install windscreen wipers on an Alco PA? I have tried googling it but no help so far, even with using HO trains in search, I find I get instructions for a lot of autos. I am sure a pin vise will be needed, but there is not a lot of plastic to attach these to.


D&HDan;

No, that's not a project I've ever attempted. Do you have something to use as the wipers? Are there commercial parts available? The only thing that comes to mind, if you have to scratch build, is fine gage brass rod. K&S brass sells it in both round, and "flat" (rectangular) form. You wouldn't necessarily have to drill a hole to mount the wipers,(unless you plan to motorize them! :laugh If a hole is needed, I would heat a straight pin, or the brass rod, and use it to melt your way through. There would be a ring of excess plastic to trim off. Drilling might crack the windshield. Melting is less traumatic. 
Super glue would hold them but it would be difficult/impossible to control, and would very likely ruin the plastic windshield. White, (Elmer's) glue would do the job, and, since it's water-soluble, you would have a chance at cleaning up any excess. One tool you will definitely need is an Optivisor. N-scale windshield wipers are going to be wicked tiny!

good luck, I suspect you'll need it!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Use your pin vise to create a small dimple where the base of the wiper will be.

For adhesive, use a product called "watch crystal cement" or "aircraft canopy cement". Here is one potential source: https://www.micromark.com/Watch-Crystal-Cement-Two-1-3-oz-Tubes. This stuff won't fog the clear plastic windows of your loco if you get it on them.

If your tube does not have a needle applicator, apply the adhesive with a pin or a toothpick. You don't need much, and a big gob of excess adhesive will be unsightly.


----------



## D&HDan (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks, TF, I have the wipers for my HO Alco. Melting looks to be a good option. Many thanks.


----------



## D&HDan (Nov 20, 2017)

Many thanks, Yard Master. Spent some time in the Conn Valley, as went to grad school at Springfield College, and had friends in Terryville, named for the clockmaker, Eli Terry.


----------

